# 3 Wk Bottle Baby Not Himself Today :( Help Please



## runrgirl22 (Jan 15, 2013)

I am not a "seasoned" goat owner and worried sick after I received a call today regarding one of the male triplet babies. This is my first experience with kidding & unfortunately on travel for work so I am trying to figure out what to do from across country. Up until today everything seemed to be progressing well and all 3 seemed especially healthy & happy. They were abandoned at birth and have been bottle fed from the start. They receive 4 bottles daily, strarting with a couple of ounces of water through the bottle followed by milk; (1/3 pasteurized goats milk, 1/3 whole milk, 1/3 baby goat milk replacer). Each baby is taking a full bottle at each feeding with a pritchard nipple. We have tried to introduce them to hay, but they are just nibblers at this point.

Their "babysitter" during my travel this week called me tonight and said he has not been his usual self this afternoon. Noticed repetitive "stretching out back legs" as if he is trying to get a good stretch. He also is usually the more agressive eater of the 3 and didn't really seemed so interested in his bottle. Was told he is not his active self. Lays down, then more stretching. Up some to play and then back to the stretching. 

He was given electrolytes, love, and rested on lap. Seemed to do a little better and got up and played for a bit. Before being put to bed he did finish his last bottle. At that time he was monitored for urinating and seemed to do so without problem. I was also told he did have a his usual stool earlier in the evening, golden in color and a little runny, but this is what it has been since birth.

There is no fever. 

I am on travel for work and being a first time Mom I am concerned (well, worried sick  ) and not sure how to give instructions to the sitter as to how to proceed to ensure we do the right thing. Should I recommend a vet visit tomorrow for further investigation? Should I withhold bottle and try electrolytes until further urination and stool is passed? Should we start antibiotics... I hate to do that since there is no fever and not sure what I would be treating anyways?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. FYI... brother and sis goat seem fine!


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Switch them over to whole cows milk, no water for sure and cut out the replacer just to be sure. If his temp is good I would keep a close eye on him and for sure switch the milk to all cows milk and feed him10-15% of his weight in milk per day, split between the 4 feedings.Hopefully he will be okay. Someone else will be along shortly with more kidding experience and could offer some more insight. Hang in there!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Totally agree - no water - that is empty of nutrients and not needed

I would also cut out the replacer - you can keep the pasteurized milk mixed in if you want - up to you - in my opinion.

Sounds like belly might be a bit upset - mix some baking soda in water and give orally - not a whole lot - maybe 5-10 ccs and rub the belly 

Also at 3 weeks - I would cut down to 3 times a day bottles so they get a little hungrier in between and start munching a little more on hay and/or grain and start drinking water. Same amount of milk per day - just only 3 times a day.

This is what I would do


----------



## SCRMG (Oct 24, 2012)

I would also make sure your giving them a probiotic. Some people put the powder directly into the bottle. I'm not sure on the dose, but someone here will know.

I usually just use the blue tube of Probios that I get at the feed store. I give 5g of that once a week while I'm bottle feeding. If I see the stretching you're talking about, I give them a 5g dose immediately.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I would put out goat feed for them free choice they may turn up their nose at it but eventually they will like it. The loose stools from birth could be the milk replacer if some are good some will give loose stools. I know some may disagree buti'd start him on DiMethox 40% You give 1cc per 5 pounds day one and 1cc per 10 pounds day 2-5 given orally. Also at 3 weeks they can have their first CD&T vaccination although i'd wait til the sick one is better before giving to him.


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

SCRMG said:


> If I see the stretching you're talking about, I give them a 5g dose immediately.


I am curious as I will be getting two bottle babies in the near future....what is the stretching a sign of??


----------



## SCRMG (Oct 24, 2012)

If it's unusual enough to catch your attention, (i.e: doing it repeatedly) it's a sign that their little tummy is uncomfortable. I lost quite a few bottle babies in my first few weeks of raising them, and it always seemed to start with this stretching. After trying nearly everything I could think of, I tried the Probios out of desperation. I found that it settled their stomach and stopped the progression. Now I use the probiotics weekly for any bottle baby, and I haven't had any more problems. I also gave up on the milk replacer, it just seems to be too hard in their bellies. I use the whole milk/evaporated milk/buttermilk formula instead.


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

Jalyn-what the DiMethox 40% ? 
Persosnly i would give the CDT shot-in case its from overeating.....please correct if I am wrong-but this is what I was told!


----------



## runrgirl22 (Jan 15, 2013)

Everyone,
Thanks for the advice. I am going to whole millk only with probiotic today. He is still urinating and stools remain as usual, so that is good sign. If it is a stone than there is no full blockageand we have a little window to get him the needed help. As luck would have it our Vet is out until Monday, so we are taking him to a different vet whom we spoke to on the phone that is aware of his symptoms (on his way there now). 

Hopefully we will know this morning as to what might be going on and making my little guy sick 

============
Christine


----------



## runrgirl22 (Jan 15, 2013)

FYI..... They do have access to free choice goat feed and at this point have shown little interest. Perhaps it is because of the full belly from 4 bottles but that was cut down to 3 as of yesterday. Today will be 3 bottles of whole milk only with probiotics.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

CD/T shot takes a couple weeks to work. If it is enterotoxemia then give the c and d antitoxin for immediate relief. 

I would get him off replacer and onto whole cows milk. Do it over the course of a few days and keep giving baking soda/probios. I'd keep giving electrolytes and if you can, nutradrench


----------



## runrgirl22 (Jan 15, 2013)

So to make me feel better here is a pic my "babysitter" sent of my little guy getting ready for his first visit / car ride to vet. The vet seems to feel he has some swelling around his penis and it could be a UTI. Started him on antibiotics for this. Vet witnessed urination and thought he did so without pain or difficulty.

Now I am a little concerned regarding the swelling. Could he be missing something, like a stone that yet is not blocking? He seemed to think it looked something like his brother & sister may be trying to nurse on it? Recommended the "no thumb sucking stuff" for infants if that could possibly be the case. I know that I have never been witness to this and do not think that is the case.

I am going to have him monitored closely and make sure he is continuing to relieve himself without issues, continue antibiotic therapy, go to only whole milk 3x daily and add probiotics. Fingers crossed.
​


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I was saying on the CD& T because thats when i give first Vac is at 3 weeks so i was telling her she can start that if she wants. DiMethox is a cocci preventative and stops diarhea in a second..


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

Pretty baby!!!!!! Hope is doing better-he certainly looks happy!


----------



## runrgirl22 (Jan 15, 2013)

mnblonde said:


> Pretty baby!!!!!! Hope is doing better-he certainly looks happy!


I never knew how much love I could get from a BBAAHHH-ing, pooping, peeing, furry, jumping-- but most of all loving little thing! They have so brightened my world. I think I am hooked and in love. Feels good :rainbow: LOL!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

JaLyn said:


> I was saying on the CD& T because thats when i give first Vac is at 3 weeks so i was telling her she can start that if she wants. DiMethox is a cocci preventative and stops diarhea in a second..


Gotcha! Just wanted to make sure the owner knows it won't work right away. I wasn't replying to you, JaLyn, but I do agree. CD/t at 3 weeks old is good and what I did for my bottle baby last year


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Awwwww how precious.... nothing cuter than a baby goat!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are at the age where, cocci and worms can also raise it's ugly head. 

I agree with what was said with feeding and probiotics are good.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Dani-1995 said:


> Gotcha! Just wanted to make sure the owner knows it won't work right away. I wasn't replying to you, JaLyn, but I do agree. CD/t at 3 weeks old is good and what I did for my bottle baby last year[/QUOT
> Oh I thought you thought i was telling to give it because he was ill lol..


----------

